# CAAD 10 105 vs Synapse Carbon 4 Rival



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Hey, guys, looking for some input.

Both 2012 bikes

Tested out a CAAD 10 105 today and loved it. LBS also has a Synapse Carbon 4 Rival for sale at about $1400; actually about $100 less than the CAAD 10. 

Been looking for reviews on the Synapse, and I am not finding many. Read many excellent reviews on the CAAD 10.

Any thoughts on the Synapse?

v/r

Ajost


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

I was considering the Synapse when I was in the market for a new bike. When I took it for a test ride I found out it has a very upright riding position. I ended up going with the CAAD 10. I would suggest taking it for a ride, based of riding position it may or may not be the one. 

All the best with your decision.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

There are plenty of reviews of the Synapse on here, might check the review section as well as this area. As for which, ride them both and then decide.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Umm if the Synapse carbon 4 is for sale at $1400 and that is the type of bike your looking at I would grab it in a heartbeat at that price. MSRP is $2,750!

SYNAPSE CARBON 4 RIVAL


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

They are very different geometries indeed. I purchased a Synapse Carbon 3 a few months ago. It's a great bike. If you can get one for $1400, you should buy it.


----------

